

Amazon Tries To Coax Developers With Cloud-service Credit - eokuma
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/07/amazon-tries-to-coax-developers-into-their-android-app-store-with-cloud-service-credit/

======
baconner
"There’s not really any reason why you shouldn’t submit your App to Amazon’s
alternative App Store."

There are a ton of reasons to think twice about whether you want to be in the
Amazon app store in the developer contract.

